# yunnan baiyao



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is a terrible terrible disease! My Molly has hemangio and is on Yunan biayao, but I live on the other side of the states from you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That is so kind of you to offer it to others.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Terra,

If you want it, pm me your address and I will mail it.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Terra's Molly will be getting the yunnan baiyao.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Vicki,
Molly received the Yunnan biayao you sent her today. Thank you so much for your kindness and generosity!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a generous offer! 

Prayers for Molly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a generous offer. I'm glad the medications will go to good use, in Sienna's memory. 

One of the most loving memorials we pet people can do for our dogs that pass away is to pass on things like their unused medications, to help others in a similar situation. I've done this for both of my Bridge Boys, both with special health needs and a large arsenal of prescription medications. It doesn't take away the heartache of the loss, but it is comforting to know that some animal is getting relief from their special conditions because of the donation and that the medications are not going to waste. 

If anyone wants to donate unused medications, post it on the forum or check with your local rescue groups, Golden or otherwise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

VickiR-I am so sorry for your loss of Sienna, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

So very generous and thoughtful for you to pass on the meds for Molly. 

Sienna's spirit lives on through your geneorisity.


----------



## codycelery (Mar 24, 2015)

hey just a quick note, if you are buying yunnan baiyao, here is a good shop with fare price

pharmacat.com


----------

